# Just another Lanier vent



## j_seph (Jun 27, 2017)

Y'all can figure it out I'm sure, if not imagine some loud music along with their wake.


----------



## Cletus T. (Jun 27, 2017)

Idiots......and Lanier is full of 'em!!!


----------



## deerhunter09 (Jun 27, 2017)

I saw the same boat, they blasted right by us in the no wake zone, coming way too close. Literally less than 10 feet and they just blew right by.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 27, 2017)

Cletus T. said:


> Idiots......and Lanier is full of 'em!!!



Sadly, yes. Lanier could be a phenomenal lake if people were simply courteous to each other.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 27, 2017)

I'd like to shoot a hole through the speakers on those boats. Had one at West Point Sunday morning that was blaring entirely too loud. Right next to a campground where people were most likely resting at that.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 27, 2017)

j_seph said:


> Y'all can figure it out I'm sure, if not imagine some loud music along with their wake.



And you can't even go up the lake to get away from these idiots now..

BTW, you catch anything under that bridge?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 27, 2017)

As bad as I dislike hydrilla, I guess it serves one good purpose.


----------



## The mtn man (Jun 27, 2017)

Had one of those wake boats almost flood my 16ft tri hull on chatuge the other day, the wake had to be almost 5ft. I thought my boat was gonna flip.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jun 27, 2017)

I'm just trying to figure out how so many idiot morons can afford $30000-$100000 boats with taxes and insurance and another $60k truck to pull it.

Not jealous, I could care less.  The idiot to $$$ ratio confuses me.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 27, 2017)

Clarks Bridge?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 27, 2017)

PappyHoel said:


> I'm just trying to figure out how so many idiot morons can afford $30000-$100000 boats with taxes and insurance and another $60k truck to pull it.
> 
> Not jealous, I could care less.  The idiot to $$$ ratio confuses me.





The few I see on Seminole were obviously bought with Daddy`s money.


----------



## LTZ25 (Jun 27, 2017)

The extremely loud music should be against the law and the idiots should be ticketed for fast idle in a NO WAKE zone . No way Im going  to lake Lanier in the summer time .


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 27, 2017)

It's not just Lanier. They exist up here too.


----------



## CMH (Jun 27, 2017)

I think boats with ballasts should be outlawed.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 27, 2017)

The mtn man said:


> Had one of those wake boats almost flood my 16ft tri hull on chatuge the other day, the wake had to be almost 5ft. I thought my boat was gonna flip.



Those, and the big cabin cruisers, are the only reason I sold my Tracker for my Skiff. Even nearly 2 feet out of the water I've still nearly taken wake over the bow. I frequently have the foot of my TM come out of the water still. 

If the patrols enforced the responsibility for ones wake we could nip this in the bud, but that would kill the party buzz and, sadly, that brings in boocoo tax revenue to the region that fishing can't even come close to competing with.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 27, 2017)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Clarks Bridge?



Yup!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 27, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> As bad as I dislike hydrilla, I guess it serves one good purpose.



2 purposes.. Makes for a GREAT Gator habitat..


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Jun 27, 2017)

they probably say the same thing about fisherman.  they have the same right to the water as you do.  loud music or not


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 27, 2017)

TroyBoy30 said:


> they probably say the same thing about fisherman.  they have the same right to the water as you do.  loud music or not



They do not have the right to be irresponsible for their wake or violate the 100ft limits. And this is the Georgia Code for noise limitations.

http://law.justia.com/codes/georgia/2010/title-40/chapter-6/article-1/40-6-14


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 27, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> 2 purposes.. Makes for a GREAT Gator habitat..





We had plenty before hydrilla. I actually se more in the clean water than in the hydrilla. I can remember Seminole when it didn`t have any. Dive off my dock now and it`ll be like diving off your porch into the yard.  

That stuff will shut down a jet ski though. Right fast.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 27, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> We had plenty before hydrilla. I actually se more in the clean water than in the hydrilla. I can remember Seminole when it didn`t have any. Dive off my dock now and it`ll be like diving off your porch into the yard.
> 
> That stuff will shut down a jet ski though. Right fast.



Oh wow, I've never seen it without hydrilla. It'll stop any boat besides an air boat. I lost a nice Gator to that hydrilla.. 

Where did it come from?


----------



## castandblast (Jun 27, 2017)

the only thing worse than wake board boats, are those dang wake suffering boats! they don't care who is around them or what damage the giant wake does. My inlaws have a lake house and dock and they about can't keep their boat in their dock anymore.  I can't believe C.O.E still allows it on their lakes.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 27, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Oh wow, I've never seen it without hydrilla. It'll stop any boat besides an air boat. I lost a nice Gator to that hydrilla..
> 
> Where did it come from?





Probably from a boat trailer and hitchhiked from Lake Oklawaha in north central Florida, if I had to guess. That lake had hydrilla in the 70`s, and it was bad then. 

The big purple bloomed water lilies that are also a nuisance, rumor has it that somebody along the lake like the purple blooms and got them started.


----------



## Coenen (Jun 27, 2017)

j_seph said:


> Y'all can figure it out I'm sure, if not imagine some loud music along with their wake.


They're off plane, what more do you want? 



PappyHoel said:


> I'm just trying to figure out how so many idiot morons can afford $30000-$100000 boats with taxes and insurance and another $60k truck to pull it.


Being an idiot probably extends to their finances as well. Most are likely in hock up to their eyeballs, and have that boat on a longer term than their house.


----------



## j_seph (Jun 27, 2017)

Coenen said:


> They're off plane, what more do you want? .


No Wake equals no Wake, rather a bass boat buzz me at 70. Makes me wanna follow them to the dock, spin boat around, trim engine up near surface and shower them with a hundred gallons of water


----------



## Worley (Jun 27, 2017)

*Post*



TroyBoy30 said:


> they probably say the same thing about fisherman.  they have the same right to the water as you do.  loud music or not



????? whether it be electronics or wakeboarding u are consistent I must say that...


----------



## Thunder Head (Jun 27, 2017)

I explained the concept of going by another boat either on plane or no wake at all, a couple of weeks ago. At first he looked like I was speaking another language. Then the lite went on. So maybe there's one less out there.


----------



## Coenen (Jun 27, 2017)

j_seph said:


> No Wake equals no Wake, rather a bass boat buzz me at 70. Makes me wanna follow them to the dock, spin boat around, trim engine up near surface and shower them with a hundred gallons of water


You can't solve all of your problems by trimming up, and spraying them with water. No matter how much you'd like to.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 27, 2017)

Coenen said:


> You can't solve all of your problems by trimming up, and spraying them with water. No matter how much you'd like to.



No, but it would make him feel better..


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 27, 2017)

Coenen said:


> You can't solve all of your problems by trimming up, and spraying them with water. No matter how much you'd like to.



They may not be solved, but they're no longer present, so I'll call it a win.


----------



## NGPhoenix (Jun 27, 2017)

striperr hunterr said:


> they do not have the right to be irresponsible for their wake or violate the 100ft limits. And this is the georgia code for noise limitations.
> 
> http://law.justia.com/codes/georgia/2010/title-40/chapter-6/article-1/40-6-14



+1^^^^^


----------



## Led Zeppelin (Jun 27, 2017)

Just on my last trip out there alone, had a guy going idle speeds on a jet ski in the middle of a busy cut through cove causing all the bigger boats to go closer to the bank and about swamp me. Had a wake board boat literally come 2 ft from the back of my boat as they turned around. Idle speed or not, that's too close. Also had a family on a pontoon drive between me and the shore and right over my line


----------



## red neck richie (Jun 27, 2017)

j_seph said:


> Y'all can figure it out I'm sure, if not imagine some loud music along with their wake.



Yup there's a bunch of them on Lanier. I was going under the bridge at cocktail cove and had a cabin cruiser push a 5 foot wave over my bow. Filled the boat ankle high. Glad I have a CC with a thru hull just hit the gas and all the water went out the back. I get on the water early on the weekends and am off by 12 before most of the riff raff and fools get on the water. I feel your frustration but until dnr catches them theres not a whole lot you can do.


----------



## King.Of.Anglers.Jeremiah (Jun 27, 2017)

Is the off season this bad? Surely when school comes back in around August/September there will Be less of all this. Hopefully this is just a summer thing. Also, before anyone even THINKS to consider going to Lanier on 4th of July weekend... Save yourself the trouble and don't do it. The ignorance peaks during holidays with hot weather.


----------



## deerhunter09 (Jun 28, 2017)

TroyBoy30 said:


> they probably say the same thing about fisherman.  they have the same right to the water as you do.  loud music or not



They don't have a right to endanger other boaters with their stupidity. There are laws about how close you can come to other boats. A little common sense and consideration would go a long way.


----------



## deerhunter09 (Jun 28, 2017)

Jeremiahisbrown said:


> Is the off season this bad? Surely when school comes back in around August/September there will Be less of all this. Hopefully this is just a summer thing. Also, before anyone even THINKS to consider going to Lanier on 4th of July weekend... Save yourself the trouble and don't do it. The ignorance peaks during holidays with hot weather.



The winter months are much better, but even then some of the bass boats go way too fast, which would be ok if they new how to safely operate a boat.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 28, 2017)

Jeremiahisbrown said:


> Is the off season this bad? Surely when school comes back in around August/September there will Be less of all this. Hopefully this is just a summer thing. Also, before anyone even THINKS to consider going to Lanier on 4th of July weekend... Save yourself the trouble and don't do it. The ignorance peaks during holidays with hot weather.



When school's back in it's not as bad, but if it's a nice day you can count on encountering some form and density of stupidity. Weekends and holidays are definitely peak.


----------



## Coenen (Jun 28, 2017)

Jeremiahisbrown said:


> Is the off season this bad? Surely when school comes back in around August/September there will Be less of all this.


It'll stay pretty bonkers on the weekends pretty well through the end of September, and maybe into October depending on how long the warm weather persists.

...and don't call me "Shirley"


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 28, 2017)

Coenen said:


> It'll stay pretty bonkers on the weekends pretty well through the end of September, and maybe into October depending on how long the warm weather persists.
> 
> ...and don't call me "Shirley"



That's right, he prefers Thelma.


----------



## Coenen (Jun 28, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> That's right, he prefers Thelma.


Does that make you "Louise"?


----------



## Scout'nStripers (Jun 28, 2017)

We're giving up on trying to fish the weekends until fall. It's just gotten too crazy out there. We have a lake house in Bald Ridge and the creek is getting too over run with kids on jet ski's that don't have a clue, wake board boats and those behemoth luxury yachts that come in and out of the marina. I swear, last Saturday we took water over the bow from some ocean liner about the size of the Edmund Fitzgerald making the sea crossing from Bald Ridge to Cocktail Cove. They had dozens of jet ski's on their wake like bugs drawn to a light. Numerous boats were thrown around and half sunk just from their wake. No more for me. That's it!


----------



## Big7 (Jun 28, 2017)

Thinks that's bad?

Try Jackson. No where near as much water
and almost as many boats.

Only up side is the 20 y/o hawt' chicks in
their lil' bikini's drunker than cooter brown.

They will pop their top, if you know what I mean. 

I stopped going there a few years ago.


----------



## j_seph (Jun 28, 2017)

We also on Monday night watched a toon pull a tube 50 foot behind the boat, under the bridge at dusk/dark. Was dark enough that at 50 yards you could only make out someone sitting on tube


----------



## boatbuilder (Jun 28, 2017)

I'm scared of lanier


----------



## OwlRNothing (Jun 29, 2017)

Imagine how mad you guys make the ski boats and party boats when you're in their way doing your stupid fishing. ( half sarcastic, they have every right to be there and do what they do - other than the rude, unsafe behavior.) But the radio too loud? It's summer. People are having fun. That's like complaining about the sound of a F-15 imho.  Try a smaller lake in summer? I dunno.


----------



## LTZ25 (Jun 29, 2017)

It depends on the music they are blaring out of their speakers . I'm all for a good time on the water but the bow rider folks are very inconsiderate. I'm always considering the wake my little boat creates and they should be also .


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 29, 2017)

OwlRNothing said:


> Imagine how mad you guys make the ski boats and party boats when you're in their way doing your stupid fishing. ( half sarcastic, they have every right to be there and do what they do - other than the rude, unsafe behavior.) But the radio too loud? It's summer. People are having fun. That's like complaining about the sound of a F-15 imho.  Try a smaller lake in summer? I dunno.



Hearing you 50 feet away isn't the issue. Hearing you from 1/2 mile or more across the lake, and being able to understand the lyrics, is just obnoxious. Of course you can pretty much plaster obnoxious after any of their behaviors and be accurate.


----------



## burtontrout (Jun 29, 2017)

Im sure all lakes will be filled with the idiots this weekend. Im headed up to burton but may not take the boat out.


----------



## j_seph (Jun 29, 2017)

OwlRNothing said:


> Imagine how mad you guys make the ski boats and party boats when you're in their way doing your stupid fishing. ( half sarcastic, they have every right to be there and do what they do - other than the rude, unsafe behavior.) But the radio too loud? It's summer. People are having fun. That's like complaining about the sound of a F-15 imho.  Try a smaller lake in summer? I dunno.


Music does not bother me, I can turn mine up just as loud and cut that out. However when folks are tied up under a bridge, anchored, or easing along slowly fishing don't come through with your wake 30 foot away. Don't come back into the coves with 10 to 12 foot of water to tube and ski(not very safe). When there are big white buoys that say no wake and you are already 300 yards past them and still making this wake, they are in the wrong. Seen some folks wake boarding and tubing a few weeks ago. Some of that water they were in was 5 foot, do they know this?


----------



## Gunner308 (Jun 29, 2017)

I slung a nice sharp DD22 at an idiot last year on lanier in a no wake zone as he came hauling butt by. Never retrieved my lure but I bet what ever it hit on his boat, It definitely dung in. He never bothered to slow down nor swing back around to confront me. Flipping morons!!!! No I do not need anger management. Just expect people to have some respect.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 29, 2017)

j_seph said:


> Music does not bother me, I can turn mine up just as loud and cut that out. However when folks are tied up under a bridge, anchored, or easing along slowly fishing don't come through with your wake 30 foot away. Don't come back into the coves with 10 to 12 foot of water to tube and ski(not very safe). When there are big white buoys that say no wake and you are already 300 yards past them and still making this wake, they are in the wrong. Seen some folks wake boarding and tubing a few weeks ago. Some of that water they were in was 5 foot, do they know this?



Doubtful, and even if they did I doubt they would care even if they knew the risks.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 29, 2017)

j_seph said:


> Some of that water they were in was 5 foot, do they know this?



I know a good way they can find out. It'll boost the health care sector of the economy too.


----------



## russ1745 (Jun 29, 2017)

Gunner308 said:


> I slung a nice sharp DD22 at an idiot last year on lanier in a no wake zone as he came hauling butt by. Never retrieved my lure but I bet what ever it hit on his boat, It definitely dung in. He never bothered to slow down nor swing back around to confront me. Flipping morons!!!! No I do not need anger management. Just expect people to have some respect.



I prefer a pink Bomber Long A (Model B15A - 4.5", 0.5 ounce, #4 treble) - it flies true, has a deep hookset, and won't match whatever color seat it snags!


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 29, 2017)

elfiii said:


> I know a good way they can find out. It'll boost the health care sector of the economy too.



I also doubt that. With a boat payment like that there's no way they pay their healthcare bills. Most of them probably also don't have insurance.


----------



## Jonboater (Jun 29, 2017)

I'm with most of yall bring on winter time!  Already burned out on summer time fishing. Been trying to fish the river but rain has that all missed up for the pass month . Yep winter time soooo much nicer!


----------



## LT4247 (Jun 30, 2017)

I went to Lanier once,,,,,scary.  Won't be going back.


----------



## grizzlyblake (Jun 30, 2017)

I live about 5 minutes from Allatoona on the North side and I see a ton of the lifted $75k pickups on 22" wheels pulling the big ballasted wakeboard boats with huge speakers filling up at all the close gas stations. 

I briefly considered getting a kayak to fish with but figured I'd be happier just pretending the lake doesn't exist. 

It seems to be the same crowd that rides around on their $40k straight-piped Harleys with the music blasting so everyone within a half mile gets to hear it. 

It's shameful that common courtesy just does not exist anymore.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 30, 2017)

grizzlyblake said:


> It's shameful that common courtesy just does not exist anymore.



Root cause identified. We'd have a billion dollar idea, or more, if we could devise a solution. 

Personally I'm in favor of removing all warning labels and letting nature sort itself out.


----------



## Mako22 (Jun 30, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> As bad as I dislike hydrilla, I guess it serves one good purpose.



There's a reason I mainly fish skinny and gator infested waters.


----------



## boatbuilder (Jun 30, 2017)

j_seph said:


> Y'all can figure it out I'm sure, if not imagine some loud music along with their wake.[/
> 
> I think the best solution would be for the state to just raise the allowable blood alcohol limit on Lanier to 0.6 and designate it the state party lake and keep it all concentrated there.
> 
> The savannah river lakes are a lot better fishing and less crowded.


----------



## boatbuilder (Jun 30, 2017)

It was also the idiots on Lanier that the state used as their excuse to lower the legal limit a few years ago too.


----------



## j_seph (Jul 5, 2017)

I know how rough Burton gets, this was looking one direction for 4th fireworks. When it was over everyone drove back in a respectful fashion. No worries or fears while riding back across lake in the dark, thanks to all that live on the lake I pulled up to dock, tied off, walked and got truck, backed right in and loaded up no crowd at all lol


----------



## Milkman (Jul 5, 2017)

j_seph said:


> Music does not bother me, I can turn mine up just as loud and cut that out. However when folks are tied up under a bridge, anchored, or easing along slowly fishing don't come through with your wake 30 foot away. Don't come back into the coves with 10 to 12 foot of water to tube and ski(not very safe). When there are big white buoys that say no wake and you are already 300 yards past them and still making this wake, they are in the wrong. Seen some folks wake boarding and tubing a few weeks ago. Some of that water they were in was 5 foot, do they know this?



I wonder if this boat is over weight limit with 7 adults on-board ?

I used to fish Lanier 40 years ago and it was BAD then, especially below Browns Bridge. I dont fish much on big lakes anymore but when I do its on Oconee or Sinclair nowadays.  Lots less boats but probably the same percentage of idiots.


----------



## fishingguy61 (Jul 5, 2017)

Rudeness comes in many forms. I was backing down a boat ramp on the 4th. A large boat had just beached nearby, the guy got out, sees me backing down, yet begins throwing a cast net for bait fish at the end of the ramp. Really? Stopped, asked him to move and he acted like he had a right to be there because he "got there first." smh


----------



## Eugene Stinson (Jul 5, 2017)

LT4247 said:


> I went to Lanier once,,,,,scary.  Won't be going back.



Me too

A good set of binoculars to get the reg. number is a start.


----------



## lampern (Jul 5, 2017)

Why not a outboard/inboard horsepower limit?

Some states limit outboard/motor size on "large" public lakes.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 6, 2017)

lampern said:


> Why not a outboard/inboard horsepower limit?
> 
> Some states limit outboard/motor size on "large" public lakes.



Some lakes around here have those limitations, but good luck getting that to pass on Lanier. It's too much of a tax revenue generator for anything meaningful to happen. 

Shoot, it took the deaths of two young boys to get the BUI limit dropped from .10 to .08.


----------



## Coenen (Jul 6, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Some lakes around here have those limitations, but good luck getting that to pass on Lanier. It's too much of a tax revenue generator for anything meaningful to happen.


Yup. Unfortunately, the cat is out of the bag on Lanier. It's waaaaay too late for an HP or hull displacement limit to do much good.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 6, 2017)

Coenen said:


> Yup. Unfortunately, the cat is out of the bag on Lanier. It's waaaaay too late for an HP or hull displacement limit to do much good.



Even if you did, there are marinas full of boats that would immediately need to be relocated.


----------



## Coenen (Jul 6, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Even if you did, there are marinas full of boats that would immediately need to be relocated.


Hence why it would do no good. All of those current owners would have to be grandfathered in, and since a boat is a fairly durable good, it'd probably be decades before there was a substantial effect.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 6, 2017)

Agreed.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jul 6, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Some lakes around here have those limitations, but good luck getting that to pass on Lanier. It's too much of a tax revenue generator for anything meaningful to happen.
> 
> Shoot, it took the deaths of two young boys to get the BUI limit dropped from .10 to .08.



If I'm not mistaken there are more DUI or BUI arrests on lake Lanier than anywhere in Ga.  I believe the DNR officer was awarded a few years back for having the most arrests.  

Everyone on Lanier is drunk.


----------



## Coenen (Jul 6, 2017)

PappyHoel said:


> If I'm not mistaken there are more DUI or BUI arrests on lake Lanier than anywhere in Ga.  I believe the DNR officer was awarded a few years back for having the most arrests.
> 
> Everyone on Lanier is drunk.


Or...and I'm just spit balling here...Lanier has the most traffic, and(probably) the most LEO's on patrol, so the numbers just sort of work themselves out from there.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 6, 2017)

PappyHoel said:


> If I'm not mistaken there are more DUI or BUI arrests on lake Lanier than anywhere in Ga.  I believe the DNR officer was awarded a few years back for having the most arrests.
> 
> Everyone on Lanier is drunk.



Not everyone. The fact that so many people are is why I don't drink anything alcoholic when I'm on the water.


----------



## shawn dooley (Jul 6, 2017)

I have been on lanier all my life .and it has got worse each year with people not respecting anyone on the water .I cant count the times they have been so close I can tell what they are drinking .don't get me started about the jet ski people ,I understand that we don't own the water .but a little respect goes a long way


----------



## deerhunter09 (Jul 7, 2017)

I know it would be next to impossible to enforce, but I would be in favor of a speed limit and maybe some sort of boating license. Kind of like a driver's license where you have to do a test to prove you can safely operate a boat. It'll never happen, but a guy can dream.


----------



## Coenen (Jul 7, 2017)

deerhunter09 said:


> I know it would be next to impossible to enforce, but I would be in favor of a speed limit and maybe some sort of boating license. Kind of like a driver's license where you have to do a test to prove you can safely operate a boat. It'll never happen, but a guy can dream.


There needs to be an incentive for people to pursue boater education. Whether that's lower insurance rates like it is for cars, or maybe work with dealers/financiers to give a (slightly) lower rate to buyers who can prove they've taken a course. Maybe vessels of a certain size/type/displacement require a course before a prospective owner can taken possession.

Before y'all rake me over the coals, that IS just spit balling. I know it wouldn't necessarily cover all new boat sales, or rentals(whom I would contend represent some of the biggest danger), but it would at least encourage a significant portion of owners to seek some knowledge about how to operate their vessel safely.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 7, 2017)

deerhunter09 said:


> I know it would be next to impossible to enforce, but I would be in favor of a speed limit and maybe some sort of boating license. Kind of like a driver's license where you have to do a test to prove you can safely operate a boat. It'll never happen, but a guy can dream.



GA already has the requirement for an operator's course. It applied to people younger than 16 as of a couple years ago. That came about, along with a lower BUI limit, as a result of the two young boys killed on Lanier the summer prior.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 7, 2017)

http://www.ajc.com/news/local/georg...and-boaters-hot-water/VwPwenoW893Pa2zkNGqOTL/


----------



## j_seph (Jul 7, 2017)

Seen many paddle boarders without life jackets


----------



## Coenen (Jul 7, 2017)

From the article:





> "It's rare we pull a victim from the bottom of a lake with a life jacket on."


A little bit of dark humor there, methinks. As we've said here many times, they only work when you wear them. On a larger vessel, with other people on board, it's not so risky to go without, but out by yourself, or especially on something like a PWC, kayak or paddleboard it's a necessity, in my opinion.


----------

